# Dumb question on a Craftsman 6.75HP Eager-1 mower



## avgjoe (Aug 13, 2007)

I was given a 6.75HP Eager-1 Craftsman 21 Mulcher Mower, model 917.388400 to replace an old Lawn Boy.
It has a back bag and a side chute. This weekend I went to use it and bag the debris but nothing got picked up in the bag. I played around with the mower but could still not get it to bag the grass.
I called Sears and the guy there had no idea on how to operate the mower. 
I took off the blade and flipped it over thinking it had something to do with the problem.

How do I get my mower to pick up the debris?


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

The blade should have the sharpened end pointing down.
Is the plastic cover on the side opening in place? (Not the standard discharge chute it should block the hole completely.)
And is the door on the back open for the bag? I think they would make you open it to get the bag on but I don't have that machine so I'm just guessing.


----------



## avgjoe (Aug 13, 2007)

The blade can only go in one direction. I tried to turn it over but the holes won't allow the screws back in. I guess this is the idiot proof part.
There is a flap on the side but not sure if it is blocked completely. It is a metal flap that is closed but can be open.
The bag can only go on with the rear flap opened.

Sounds like it may be the side flap.


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

you could try some duct tape over the side, if that works you could get an appropriate cover, if not try to find the part number on the blade and look it up. I see sears offers mulching, mulching/bagging, and cutting blades. Maybe you have a mulching blade?


----------

